# Help with wine/graphics...



## ayleid96 (Jul 3, 2016)

I installed latest 64bit FreeBSD, I installed 32bit version of wine because executables of game are 32bit.. every time i want to run different games this gives me pain:

```
libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
```

GPU: Nvidia 8600 GT with nvidia-driver-340 installed (with linux support)... what can I do?

Thanks in advance, cheers! 

EDIT: Btw, when I delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf and run `startx`... screen have glitches but I can actually run game... without error, it seems that this xorg.conf makes some problems.. I run `X -configure && mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf`... I don't know what I did wrong.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 3, 2016)

Run `/usr/local/share/wine/patch-nvidia.sh`


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2016)

Generating an xorg.conf is not recommended and has not been recommended for quite a while.  Yours is causing you trouble, so why are you still doing that?


----------



## ayleid96 (Jul 3, 2016)

tobik said:


> Run `/usr/local/share/wine/patch-nvidia.sh`



That actually worked, I cannot believe I was messing with this for 2-3 hours until now XD thank you very much!


----------

